# Top outdoor event to attend?



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

zachbb42 said:


> I want to go to a big outdoor shoot this year and was wondering what one you guys would recommend? I want to go to yankton, is the first Dakota archery classic the only event they have? Also is it a large event? Thanks for any info.


Am not a pro, but think you should consider Outdoor Nats at Mechanicsburg, PA since it is much closer. I prefer field, so probably biased toward Mechanicsburg. Should be a good turnout this year.

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/index.cfm


----------



## TeamWinker (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree, Mechanicsburg is a Big event (Nationals) and I enjoy not having to travel all the way across the country to the middle of nowhere, although I hope to do exactly that very soon, now that they are combining the events out west for nationals and etc.. it should be fun.


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

What events are they combining out west?


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

Are they having the world archery festival this year? If so what are the dates?


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

They aren't doing the big outdoor festival this year like they did last year. Personally, if I were only allowed to shoot at one of the big outdoor events, it would be Redding or Field Nationals.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

If I was to choose an OUTDOOR event that I would most like to attend, it would have to be the REDDING TRAIL SHOOT! 2nd to that would be the NFAA Nationals in Mechanicsburg (or wherever it is being held that year). Third would be the Big Sky Open held in Colorado.

INDOORS? Probably the NFAA Indoor Nationals, followed by the LAS tournament. I"ve been to Vegas, Iowa-Pro Am and the Presley's shoot.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Redding for outdoor!! You just won't find a better run shoot than Redding! 

Vegas and LAS for indoor!! The Lancaster shoot is one of the funnest shoots there is!! It's a tough shoot, but it's a blast!!


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

See the Redding Western Classic Trail Shoot on tv this week on November 10, Trigger Sports Network on the Pursuit Channel


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

Give the central mn open a try
its a 50 meter out door shoot you cant miss
good mony food and prizeses last year we payed out over 3500 in prize money
aug 11-12th hope to see ya there


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Ditch Pickle said:


> Give the central mn open a try
> its a 50 meter out door shoot you cant miss
> good mony food and prizeses last year we payed out over 3500 in prize money
> aug 11-12th hope to see ya there


Cant wait BOB! August is too far away.LOL


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

It was nice seeing you again don that was some
good shooting you did


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I am going to be giving it my best to make to Redding this next year. I am working overtime right now to be able to pay for it.
Don.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

I have been to Yankton a few times, nothing special to be honest, but still fun..........Redding would be a blast!!!

Lien2


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Redding without a doubt! 2nd would the NFAA Outdoor in Mechanicsburg. For Indoors Louisville.


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

This year the central mn open will have a senerclass along withwomens class
payout is going to be 4thousand or more depends on number of reg
this is a 50meter format lots of drawings and novshoots
please come camping and hotels and good food


----------



## Da Vinci (May 16, 2011)

Heard 2012 was the last year for Louisville, so I'm gonna make the trip, as I went to school at U of L... Sadly, it appears I've missed several years of where I should have been.,,


----------

